# toCharArray()



## Guest (6. Feb 2008)

Für was braucht man das den?

und könntet ihr mir ein Beispiel dafür geben????????????


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (6. Feb 2008)

hm Strings sind unveränderlich, charArrays nicht?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Feb 2008)

mit chars kann man einzeln vieles machen,
z.B. hashCode ausrechnen, mit anderen chars vergleichen, prüfen ob Ziffer usw.


----------



## Jango (6. Feb 2008)

Damit wandelst du einen String in ein Char-Array um.


----------



## JavaFred (6. Feb 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für was braucht man das den?
> 
> und könntet ihr mir ein Beispiel dafür geben????????????


Hm, vielleicht zum eleganten Iterieren über Strings?


```
for (char c: "Hallo Welt".toCharArray())
{
    System.out.print(c);
    System.out.print(' ');
}
```


----------

